# 28" Clincher Wheels w/ Corbin Hub



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 2, 2015)

These came off a ladies Miami racycle. I am considering what to do with this wheelset, to use them in a restoration, part them out to use the hubs and spokes and pass the hoops along, or pass the whole set along. Couple questions:

1. Are there any tires that will fit 28" clinchers? (ie folding bead stretched over?)
2. From researching the pinned hub thread, looks like an early Corbin coaster (1904?)
3. The sprocket looks like it is made for 1/8" block (racycle) chain? Does anyone have access to corbin sprockets to swap this out for thicker chain sprocket or more teeth.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 2, 2015)

I would like to buy them.
Sent you a PM....


----------



## Iverider (Jun 2, 2015)

Depending on the bead seat diameter of your tires some of these 28" clinchers will fit a modern 27" road bike tire. If you want a wider tire use the 27 x 1-3/8" I had a set that I fit some too, but they seemed a little loose. Others have had them fit like a glove. 27" Road bike tires have a 630mm BSD


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 2, 2015)

Agree,,,,I Have the Same Rims and Running Them on 27" Tires!!! Very Hard to Fit Right!!!!
Good Luck!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 2, 2015)

I would like to experiment with a damaged clincher rim, by heating it and rolling a single tube rim profile.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 2, 2015)

I've received multiple PM's regarding interest in buying this wheel-set. 

You all know the feeling of standing in line at the swap meet and the guy in front of you has picked up a part you just spotted... will he buy it? Does he know your interested in it? The seller says calmly "no pressure" to the guy looking, but you're jones'ing for what's in the hand of the guy in front of you! Will he put it back on the table? Does he feel pressure to buy it knowing the next guy wants it? Is it better to pick something else up and non-nonchalantly keep an eye on it while he fingers your treasure? What's the seller got covered up in his truck? Will you ever see it again? Do you feel more compelled to buy it simply because the next guy behind you is trying to inch over in that direction? Wait now is that other guy getting closer? It's getting crowded suddenly, people are pushing in towards your gem, 5 hands reach out and grab at once as he sets it back down, a struggle breaks out, a big parts pig pile, the crowd circles around, you smell corn dogs and pretzels, the parts abyss is opening up, and a sinkhole swallows you all. The treasure vanishes. The ground closes up just as the earth regurgitates the part right back up on to the table. The crowd disperses. The seller adjusts a small sign on the table "Treasure becomes corroded, friends gather no dust."


----------



## jkent (Jun 2, 2015)

Or to be the guy that has something several people are standing in line to get and come to find out they are not for sale because now the seller knows they probably have more value than he originally thought so he thinks if he holds on to them and make everyone wait they would be willing to pay more down the road but come to find out all he did was piss all of the potintial buyer off and then the seller puts them up for sale and not one person will step up to the high price the seller puts on them because when they first showed up it seemed everyone was interested at one time. 
So who really loses out on the deal?
JKent


----------



## jkent (Jun 2, 2015)

I have 3 bikes I would love to find a set of clincher wheels laced with original hubs but I just can't seem to bring myself to pay what some people want for these wheels. I guess they will stay as art pieces until I can find a modern set of wheels at a good price to make them riders.
JKent


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 2, 2015)

I hear ya brother, my questions are resolved and they will be better moved on to a fellow collector.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 2, 2015)

jkent said:


> I guess they will stay as art pieces until I can find a modern set of wheels at a good price to make them riders.
> JKent




That's EXACTLY what I have hanging in our house! Conversation pieces, lets me gander and meditate on them, o the places they've musta been, this kind of art seems alive enough to draw parts to themselves!


----------



## gkeep (Jun 2, 2015)

Those rims look similar to the 28X13/8 rims on my Pierce. I had to order tires from Australia where they still used this size until the 70s. If the rims are this size the store in Australia that sells black 37-642 tires from Thailand is the only game in town. Here's the link, http://www.moruyabicycles.com.au/contents/en-uk/d973_28-inch-tyre.html. 

The owner was very helpful and friendly when I emailed him. If a 635 tire won't come near making it on those rims these may be the ticket.

Best of luck,

Gary


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Corbin Rim*

here are a few pictures of the rim that had a Corbin Duplex 1902 hub laced to it I sold the hub but kept the rim,spokes and nipples...Tom


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a complete clincher rear wheel, with a New Departure Model A.
It has rust but will come out nice, in an acid bath.
May need paint.


----------

